# Need sm bus controller driver for toshiba satellite A60-S1561



## Jimvb (Jun 19, 2009)

I have toshiba laptop with winxp that gets to the windows desktop screen, momentarily goes to a blue screen with some kind of message and then reboots. I can operate the computer in safe mode. I found a yellow question mark next to the sm (system management?) bus controller in the device manager section. It doesn't allow me to reinstall it and there is no info on the provider, date or version in this section. The messages "The drivers for this device are not installed (code28)" and "This device isn't using any resources because it has a problem" are displayed. I've tried system restore but it fails. I've tried searching for this driver at the toshiba website and elsewhere but I can't find it. Additional system info: toshiba (ACPI) bios versio 1.4, 7/1/2004; sm bios version 2.3; intel celeron @ 2.8 GHz; processor x86 family 15 model 2 stepping 9. Anybody have this driver? Any other suggestions would be appreciated it.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

xp?? do u have sp1 installed?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

this driver is usually installed as part of the chipset drivers


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

NOTE: site uses active scripting

laptops
choose 'product support' at the top
then just input your information by following the prompts @:
- #1. laptops
- #2. family - [model name]
- #3. model number
click 'go'

- choose what you are looking for:
- - downloads for all the downloads available [usually multiple pages]
- - detailed specs - for the specific specifications for your unit
- - etc

you may refine the search by:
- choose the operating system you use
- choose the category of what you are seeking


----------



## Jimvb (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. I have xpsp2 installed. Unfortunately I don't have the original disks that probably would have had the chipset drivers. Daniel - I've tried the toshiba website. For some reason my laptop model (A60-1561) is not listed.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

are you SURE it's a toshiba 'A60-1561'

maybe try: toshiba satellite a60-*S*1561



> - #2. family - [model name]
> - #3. model number
> click 'go'


@ #2 - pick satellite
@ #3 - scroll and look for a60-s1561

then do the 'refine your search' part


----------



## Jimvb (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, my laptop is A60-S1561. Its not listed. Toshiba has a A60-S1591 listed. Do you think toshiba listed this one incorrectly?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

are you really ready for ALL this?

start here:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp

enter: *



satellite A60-S1561

Click to expand...

* in the search box at the top right
click the 'search' button

which will take you here:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...Iris&searchString=satellite+A60-S1561&x=8&y=6
Your Search: "*satellite A60-S1561*" » All Products
Search Results: 1 - 25 of 49

1st item at top is:


> *Toshiba Online Resource Guide for Satellite A60/A65*
> Online Resource Guide for Satellite A60/A65. 2004-09-20. 105589 PUB. Public. 1073768663. Satellite. 713736 A60-S156. *713737 A60-S1561*. 713738 A60-S166. 713739 A60-S1661. 713847 A65-S1662. 713848 A65-S1064. 713849 A65...
> Published 9/20/04


*Applicable Categories: User Guide/Addenda*
http://askiris.toshiba.com/ToshibaS...iceId=&dialogID=83878826&stateId=1 0 83882153


> Description
> This guide offers important information about your computer, including solutions to the most common problems, and features and specifications. For more detailed information, descriptions of other features and more extensive troubleshooting guidelines, see the electronic userâ€™s guide preinstalled on your system.


click the: 'next 24'
and there are a number of items displayed there for download that MAY interest you:



> Toshiba Hotkey Utility for Display Devices for Windows XP
> Hotkey Utility for Display Devices for Windows XP. 2004-06-14. 105589 PUB. Public. 1073768663. Satellite. 713736 A60-S156. *713737 A60-S1561*. 713738 A60-S166. 713739 A60-S1661. 713847 A65-S1662. 713848 A65-S1064. 713849...
> Published 6/14/04
> 
> ...


this in particular:
*ATI Chipset, Display, and IDE Driver for Windows XP*
http://askiris.toshiba.com/ToshibaS...iceId=&dialogID=83878369&stateId=1 0 83876858
[and as dusty said, should be part of that]

do you realize just how MUCH work you put me to???   
just wait 'til you get the bill!!!   
[maybe just don't realize how lazy i truely am]    

seriously, hope that helps


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I agree with daniel_b2380, that link to the ATI Chipset, Display,and IDE Driver is going to be what you need. That is your Chipset Drivers.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

BTW Good Searching daniel_b2380


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

thank you dusty,
i MIGHT even share some of my wealth with you after i send jimvb the bill


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I do hope that helped jimvb. I have been restoring my daughter's (7 going on GETTING ON DADDY"S NERVES) Dell B110 back to a usable state. The Crap that little girl can get onto her computer. Gonna send her mommy the bill for that one (well hand it to her, she is sitting right next to me). Problem is I pay the bills here so I get my own money back  didn't realize how hard it is to get rid of Sonic Activation Module. Finally found my Windows Installer Cleaner and viola


----------



## Jimvb (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow. That was good detective work. Well there's good news and bad news. I downloaded the drivers and it cleared the sm bus controller ? mark in the device manager section. I was hoping that would resolve the problem but it didn't. In normal mode I still get to the desktop then a blue page with some kind of error message that doesn't stay up long enough to read it (of course) and then it reboots. I can operate in safe mode including access to the internet. I've started using msconfig to troubleshoot. I tried clearing load system services in selective startup but no change. This could take awhile. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Have you tried Restoring to Factory condition, or just windows System Restore?


----------

